# Do you want a Gemmy Witch for $139 plus Shipping??



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd suggest you get her now...Wife works at Walmart, this won't be in the Stores acording to her.. Act now!http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004524

PS: I got it for $125.10 with her discount! :smoking:


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not bad... needs a bit of work on the face but a pretty good price considering.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*Life-Size Animated Witch with Fogging Cauldron *

5-foot tall animated figure
Just add water and her cauldron mists and glows
She cackles and chants as she stirs her cauldron
Eyes light up and mouth moves as she speaks
Collapses for easy storage
AC adapter included
Now That is a cool prop! Thanks for sharing, Troy!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's cool. It could stand to use a lager cauldron like scarefx.com's. I'll be anxious to see it when they put those on display. 

All those Halloween products they have on their site look new for 2007 but are all in the "Halloween Clearance" Category (?)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Is this the same one that was being sold at Sam's Club last year? I heard these were really neat props and were sold out quickly. People were marking them way up and selling them on EBAY if it is the same one.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Is this the same one that was being sold at Sam's Club last year? I heard these were really neat props and were sold out quickly. People were marking them way up and selling them on EBAY if it is the same one.


yep, it's the same one. The Gemmy Witch, saw one Today on E-bay for $340.:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gulp!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey im getting this...Damn and that stabbo the clown. Im sooo selling that thing. LOL.


----------



## djm902 (Apr 18, 2007)

i bought one last year at sams for $99 
one thing i will warn u of is that i had to return it twice 
i had problems with the sound and the movements 
once i got one that worked well i havent had any problems with it
since :jol:


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's a good heads-up. Oh well I guess I'm not going to buy one to sell it at twice the price on eBay if some of them don't work LOL


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I've heard that Gemmy has worked on the Witch issues and they have been resolved, I see some of these have aux. input which would be sweet. Not sure if the one I got has that option. Don't really care though, i made a 6 1/2' tall talking witch that stirs a cauldron with two other witches to complete the sceene, the Gemmy prop will be inside.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have one sitting next to me now. Bought last year at Sam's Club. I have had no problems and she has been handled rough. Her eyes light up, she has a wireless mike. I added a little material around her neck. Pot stirs, smokes and lights...


----------



## djm902 (Apr 18, 2007)

it must have just been my bad luck then
like i said thoe once i got a good working one it worked great


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Djm!! I had to return it 3 times!!!!! I was sooooo upset!!! none were working good! The last one i got finally started working good then her wire thing broke along with her neck! The cashiers were amazed at how many times i came to change her! They were all sold out by the time i returned it for the final time!! I was sooo pissed!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's the only problem they try to make them as cheap as possible


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Update on Gemmy Witch & Cauldron from Walmart.*

Sorry I couldn't find the other thread but wanted to update you guys...I got my Gemmy Witch/Cauldron from Walmart, she is the newer version (thought not), she comes with a wireless mic that works flawlessly from a good distance, furthest I tested it was about 40 feet. She also has a aux. input which is fantastic. IMO this is gemmys best lifesize prop (I like mine better ), couldn't be more pleased with her...The price of $139 plus shipping is hard to beat.

Also dented the wallet at Michaels on Thursday, picked up Donna The dead and a few other items, "Donna" also looks really creepy.


----------



## MattB (Sep 8, 2006)

Troy:

If you don't mind me asking, Is there a base that connects her and the cauldron, or are they two different pieces?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like they are already out of stock


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

MattB said:


> Troy:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, Is there a base that connects her and the cauldron, or are they two different pieces?
> 
> ...


Matt,

they are two seperate pieces, a cord does come from the base that plugs into the cauldron though.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I ran across some video of the Gemmy animated witch. It looks as though they used a similar motion on the hips as the dancing Santa Claus:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

She's groovin to the movin!


----------



## MattB (Sep 8, 2006)

For anyone that may have waited to get one of these SAMS will also be getting them again. The manager I talked to said each store should get three and according to her computer they are around $114.xx. She said they should be getting them in a week or so. 

Be on the look-out!  

Matt


----------

